# Hi! introducing myself and my rat pack *picture heavy*



## KeepersPlay (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi there. My name is Lisa and I live in Connecticut. I currently have 9 rats and 1 dog. I'm 25 years old. 
Here are my 9 babies that I love more then anything else in the world.  

These 3 live together in the Martins cage.








Panic! At the disco (Mis-Marked masked dumbo)








Juno (Beige verigated dumbo with a white spot)








Dot the I (Irish dumbo)

These two live in a separate cage together.








Dallas (Silver Fawn Dumbo)








Memphis (Himalayan Dumbo)

He lives alone b/c he beat up his cage mate and can't get along with any other rats. (I have tried putting him with 3 other boys and he attacks them)








Kiwi (Mock-Hairless Standard ear)

He lives alone b/c he's slightly retarded. And no, I'm not kidding. This is the one that kept on getting beat up. He's also physically handicapped. He's got 3 legs and no tail. He's a kiss-aholic though.








Chance (Black Self Standard ear)

And these 2 beautiful babies are going to be 6 weeks old this weekend and going into the big rat cage ^_^. Right now they're apart so they can adjust to being here. So far, they're doing wonderful!








Karma (Blue hooded OR Mink Dumbo)








Diablo Cody (Irish Dumbo)

And here are some misc pictures of my crew:


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww! very cute rats!!


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

I LOVE Diablo Cody!! he is such a cute little guy!
Nice ratties


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

oh my goodness! i am in love! haha your soo lucky! =]


----------



## megs87 (Jul 4, 2008)

I want Kiwi. Now. 8O  I would lovve to take in a handi-capped rattie! Was he born that way? Your crew is so adorable I just can't take it! I have a thread with mine, if you wanna check em out, wanna trade some?


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Your group is adorable.  I like that last picture especially. Welcome!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG a 3-legged AND tailless rat? I've seen tailless, and 3-legged, both on this forum, but never onthe same rat O_O


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

oh my! they are all so sweet, welcome - welcome!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

YAY! it's good to see some more people with tailless ratties 

welcome to the forum fellow tailless rattie owner :lol:

you've got a lovely bunch of furkids


----------



## KeepersPlay (Jul 9, 2008)

Hahahahah! thank you for the friendly welcome  
Chance came from the feeder bin at the crummiest pet store you can imagine. He was at the bottom and they were going to feed him to a snake (they had just fed his sister to a snake a day or so prior) and he was next. 

He is incredibly whinny. He will cry bloody murder if another rat tries to go him. Not all the time, but the majority of the time. Hence one of the reasons I can't have him w/ another rat.
Here are some other pictures I dug up.








Memphis outside.








Chance freaking out when Dallas came near him. You can see his foot missing and about 80% of his tail missing.








Dallas says "MINE!"








Dallas outside.








Panic! at the disco outside.








What a yawn!








And another.


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

Woot you're from CT too! Nice to have some of my folks around! Your rats are beautiful! ^_^


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

aww so cute


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

Your rats are so adorable.

I had a three-legged tailless rattie once as well... the poor thing was unfortunately dubbed "Tripod" by my husband... I'm not sure what happened to yours... but ours was because it's not-very good Mommy had chewed its poor little leg and tail off, and the pet store was going to euthanize him. 

We said... "NOO!! Give him to us!!"

-Rozaylia


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Indigo_Paradox said:


> Your rats are so adorable.
> 
> I had a three-legged tailless rattie once as well... the poor thing was unfortunately dubbed "Tripod" by my husband... I'm not sure what happened to yours... but ours was because it's not-very good Mommy had chewed its poor little leg and tail off, and the pet store was going to euthanize him.
> 
> ...


Awww poor guy, that's nice you saved him .


----------



## KeepersPlay (Jul 9, 2008)

Indigo_Paradox said:


> Your rats are so adorable.
> 
> I had a three-legged tailless rattie once as well... the poor thing was unfortunately dubbed "Tripod" by my husband... I'm not sure what happened to yours... but ours was because it's not-very good Mommy had chewed its poor little leg and tail off, and the pet store was going to euthanize him.
> 
> ...


OMG! that's what happend to Chance!! 8O 
His mom did the same thing to his sister.  
But she was fed to a snake and he was going to but... I saved him. :wink:


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW! Small world. 

-Rozaylia


----------

